# Networking >  Ways to speedup internet connection

## JobHelper

i am using gprs services of airtel i am using nokia 6630 through data cable it shows speed 460 kbps on the connect icon but in fact my internet is very slow it takes much more time to open all sites could you suggest me the ways to speedup my internet connection

NOTE : _[This question was asked by a visitor]_

----------


## nikhil_rattan

Hi,

I think u should clean your internet temp files first.Then use some tools for internet exelleration utility.

I hope your purpose will solve with that.

Regards 

NIkhil Rattan

----------

